# Sept. 8 RIFF WRATH Jam



## RIFF WRATH

me bad.....been hiding out and off line for some time........Laristotle has proposed a pre- jam practice if anyone is interested......in the mean time please mark your calenders and check your schedules ............hopefully we will have a good turnout..........and the usual blessed weather..........will have the piano moved out back which should provide more room for the bassist(s) and a better view of the drummer(s)........no dramatic changes for the venue, but alway's open to suggestions..........expecting some more younger players from the local area and some female vocal talent..........looking forward to seeing the "regular" GC players and meeting some others.........back at you later......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Sounds cool. Actually, the pre-jam was your idea in one 
of your prior posts. I just PM'd to see if it was ok to come up. 
Anywho .. I'll be there next Sunday (25th), hopefully so will
Hamstrung and anyone else who'd like to take a nice drive
up into the country and pluck a few strings for a coupla' hours.
Looking forward to the sept jam. Always a great outing!


----------



## greco

Larry...What time are you and Hamstrung planning to be arrive at Riff's?
I'm still doubtful that I can make it, but I'd like to try..if circumstances permit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung

greco said:


> Larry...What time are you and Hamstrung planning to be arrive at Riff's?
> I'm still doubtful that I can make it, but I'd like to try..if circumstances permit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I'm good to go around noonish.


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> I'm good to go around noonish.


That might work for me. However, I'm not very sure until we get closer to Sunday.

I'd certainly like to do this......and nothing seems like a greater idea then getting out to Gerry's place in the country, relaxing .....and punishing you guys with my playing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

You're a funny man Dave. lol.
Yeah, noonish it is for me as well.


----------



## Guest

Had a great time. Thanks Dave for being there and bringing your pose.
Hamstrung and a few others as well. If we happen to remember what 
we played, it'll be an awesome sept 8.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Had a great time. Thanks Dave for being there and bringing your pose.
> Hamstrung and a few others as well. If we happen to remember what
> we played, it'll be an awesome sept 8.


Hi Larry...it was great seeing you and listening to you play again !
September 8th will be awesome for sure.
I'll be thinking of you guys. 
If I can hear you in Calgary, I'm going to phone and tell you to "turn that damn music UP"

My posse of 4 all arrived.....amazing !
I wasn't sure who was actually going to be able to make it until close to the last minute.

I have a feeling that Hamstrung might want to give "Southern Man" a try at the jam.

Have a great jam, my friends !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I made a list of almost 40 songs covered at the pre-jam jam.....should be able to find some of the lyrics before the 8th..........greco, you will be missed......am hoping for a good turnout.........cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung

RIFF WRATH said:


> I made a list of almost 40 songs covered at the pre-jam jam.....should be able to find some of the lyrics before the 8th..........greco, you will be missed......am hoping for a good turnout.........cheers for now, Gerry


You should post the list of songs so people coming have at 'em before coming.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

whew....all right then......
Cocaine..........Eric Clapton
Rebel Rebel...........Bowie
Dear Mr. Fantasy..........????????(yes?)
Copper Head Road.....Steve Earle
All Along the Watchtower..........Hendrix
Southern Man.........Neil
17...............Beatles
Twist & Shout.........Beatles
Us & Them?..........Floyd
La Grange...............ZZ Top
Really Got Me............Kinks
Louie Louie............Kingsmen
Wild Thing...........Troggs
Cat Scratch Fever...............Ted Nugent?
Tell Me No Lines/Hands to yourself?.........Stray Cats
Dizzy Ms. Lizzy..........Beatles
Can't Stand the Weather?..........Stevie Ray Vaughn
Oh What a Feeling...........Crow Bar
Hey Joe........Hendrix
Taking Care of Business..............Bachman Turner Overdrive
Comfortably Numb................Floyd
Satisfaction.......Stones
Love Me 2 Times?.............Doors
Road House Blues...............Doors
Cover of the Rolling Stone..........Dr. Hook
All Right Now..........Free
Rocky Mountain Way.........Joe Walsh
Take it Easy..........Eagles
Knocking on Heavens Door................Bob Dillon
Folsom Prison Blues..........Johnny Cash
1 Toke Over the Line......Brewer & Shipley
See Me Fee Me?...........Who
Brown Eyed Girl...........Van Morrison
Down By the River.............Neil
"assorted tunes".............Creedence Clearwater Revival
Gotta Get Out of this Place............Animals
How Many More Times.............Led Zep
Good Times Bad Times...........Led Zep
Born to be Wild........Steppenwolf
Jack...........AC DC
Locomotion..........Grand Funk
Some Kind of Wonderful.............Grand Funk
Hard Days Night.............Beatles
I Thank You...............ZZ Top
TUSH..........ZZ Top
Sucky Sucky Sue...........Steppenwolf
Magic Carpet Ride..........Steppenwolf
Let It In?...............Steppenwolf

Harry requested a few he knows:
Norwegian Wood............Beatles
Buckets of Rain..........Bob Dillon
Sleep Late in the Morning.......David Blue
Dirty Old Town............Pogues
House of the Rising Sun...........Animals
Mr. Tambourine Man..............Bob Dylan
It's All Over Now................Stones
Who Do You Love...........Geo. Thorogood

and maybe a 12 Bar Blues Riff for "7 Days Blues'.........Lyrics by your's truly

probably got some song titles and maybe a couple of artists wrong........please feel free to correct......might have missed a couple, but I got most of them..........obviously? this is intended for information only and is not an attempt to be a "set list"...............cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> and maybe a 12 Bar Blues Riff for *"7 Days Blues"*.........Lyrics by your's truly


This is by far the best song on the list !!

Have a fantastic jam !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Dear Mr. Fantasy..Traffic

I don't remember a good portion of those tunes.
How much beer did I drink? lol.

Gerry. I'll be bringing up my keyboard for anyone 
who knows how to play.


----------



## cheezyridr

now i see why there's no takers on the free tix! hahaha well, have a great time, i hope someone will post some youtube vids


----------



## Guest

why not unload those tix (is it on the same weekend?) 
and come join us instead? lol. kidding. enjoy the show.
I'm surprised no ones snagged them yet.


----------



## cheezyridr

you know, if i was driving, i would.


----------



## Guest

go away rain!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

It will be dry inside and we really do need the rain.........hope everyone is looking forward to the jam today.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

well, the rain quit and it was glorious sunshine from ,say,4 or so on................awesome music, as expected.......special thanks to the "regulars" who kept the action going well into the evening...........Hamstrung brought his laptop and we experimented with projecting lyrics via an overhead projector..........a few bugs to work out there, but shows future promise..........as is the case with previous jams we had some awesome "new to the jam" players that added to the mix, especially to the back line..............sound was good over at the fire pit, which helped to keep some of the chill off outside.........all in all a great turnout of players......many thanks again..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

I had a great time, as always.


----------



## cheezyridr

so where are the youtube urls so we can all see and hear?


----------



## Hamstrung

cheezyridr said:


> so where are the youtube urls so we can all see and hear?


If there's a God there won't be! Part of the fun of the jam is not worrying about a bad performance being put out for the world to ridicule. I believe it helps people relax and have fun... at least it helps ME relax and have fun!


----------



## Guest

we had a captive audience.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

Thanks for posting all the great pics!

I was thinking of the jam when in Calgary.

Looks like it was as fantastic as always.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

You were missed my friend. Hope you're having a 
good time. See ya sometime when you get back.


----------



## Scotty

Pics no worky


----------



## Guest

photobucket revamped their site awhile back.
all pic's got jumbled up. I'll try to repost them.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> photobucket revamped their site awhile back.
> all pic's got jumbled up. I'll try to repost them.


Oh crap, I just realized I responded to a 3 year old thread....sorry, don't know how I ended up on it...no need to mess with old pics


----------



## Guest

fixed. I still link this thread periodically.
that's how you got here.


----------

